
Boxee team joins Samsung, will shut down cloud DVR service on July 10 - Anon84
http://www.tuaw.com/2013/07/06/boxee-team-joins-samsung-will-shut-down-cloud-dvr-service-on-ju/
======
ra
Hopefully Samsung TV's are about to gain several shades of awesome.

It's cool to think that all of this began when some guys rooted the original
xbox!

